
Berlin Wants to Freeze Rents for 5 Years. Can It Do That? - pseudolus
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2019/11/berlin-rent-control-legal-challenges-horst-seehofer-emails/602260/
======
simonblack
Price-control (which is what a rent freeze is) distorts market values badly.
The biggest drawback is that when the price-freeze is lifted, prices revert
extremely quickly to where the market would have been without the freeze. i.e
a sudden huge jump in prices instead of a slower gentle rise which is more
able to be accommodated to.

There is no good side to rent freezes. It's very bad for business. When
imposed, property prices are depressed and nobody want to invest in rentals
leading to a shortage of available properties for rent. When lifted, tenants
can be squeezed to oblivion and forced to close down in order to move out,
away from unaffordable expenses.

------
rogerkirkness
Europe seems pretty determined to have no future at this point. Imagine
spending time on this rather than creating authentic economic growth so people
can afford to keep paying more as the market dictates.

~~~
qnsi
I am against rent controls, but dont you have it in San Franscisco?

~~~
zepto
Yes, and now statewide in CA

